# tolls - calais-barcelona.



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

In the VERY early stages of planning this years main holiday  

Could somebody give me a rough (VERY rough will do for now) idea of what the tolls would cost for a 34ft RV from Calais to Barcelona.

Ta muchly


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

A lot....but there are some good alternative routes etc.

Here is a link with more info and other links within the link!

Russell


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Tolls*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> A lot....but there are some good alternative routes etc.
> Here is a link with more info and others links within the link!
> Russell


You know mate............i bet that link is FANTASTIC!!!!! 

........I just can't see it 8O

Bare in mind that with a large RV, it's sometimes better to stick to the toll autoroutes for the sake of better consumption


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zaskar I can get you to Perpignan after that your on your own.  

Correct as of August 06
Tolls Calais to Via Paris 
Calais to Paris €32.80 
Paris to C. Ferrand €72.10 
Millau bridge €18.70 
Narbonne to Canet €10.40 
Total €134.00 

Olley


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

olley said:


> Millau bridge 18.70
> ...............................
> Total 134.00
> 
> Olley


Ooo Ooooo Oooooo Millau bridge    
Just don't tell SWMBO  She'd have me going down that pass again, boy was that fun with an irate french truck driver up my backside!.........errr IYSWIM 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

I will try again - the sunstroke has affected my marbles!

http://www.drive-alive.co.uk/autoroutes.html

Russell

I have just entered Calais - Perpignan - and it came back at 147 euros for a lorry less than 12 tonnes.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

PS - I am not suggesting a RV is a lorry but I do not know how they are classed etc.

Russell


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell we were charged as class 3 whatever that is??

Olley


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Mappy.com*

Yes it needs another mention

www.mappy.com

Will plan routes Tolls and Fuel across Europe

A Quick check for Calais Barcelona (18hrs) brings up

ESP : 19.77 EUR, FRA : 193.10 EUR

This is based on OVER 3.5 tonnes and Under 12 tonnes

Go and play it might give you the answers.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi Olley

When I brought the van and car down to Italy, three different booths in Italy put us through as a different class each time! LOL

Russell


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Tolls*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> I will try again - the sunstroke has affected my marbles!
> http://www.drive-alive.co.uk/autoroutes.html
> Russell
> .


Thanks Russel, excellent link. Well worth waiting for.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zascar

Don't forget, if you're towing a car or trailer, they count the axles. With our Smart on an A frame, we paid at the 4 axle rate - ouch!!

Cheers

Bruce


----------

